# Fishing Machine



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I have on occasion been called a fishing Machine.. and Brown bears are certainly fishing machines, and perhaps some of you are fishing machines.... 

round 4 of my Steampunk series is a Brown Bear Fishing machine. 

I had some problems that I attribute to not watching my carve depth on a V carve tool path that I told to carve on existing model. The Vcarve was to deep and I broke out some letters. So will cut that out and redo that segment … 

than some sanding, sealing and painting. Cant wait to paint this one.

Tw versions of the model are shown as they appear in Aspire... as I was tweaking the end result.. changed some component depths, add a wave in the flag.. changed the words block to the top. just composition play time. 

Thanks for letting me share the fun. 

Scott


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Really neat Scott. I’m loving the small details , very sharp .
Where the letters are damaged , I was wondering if a guy filled that hole with coloured epoxy , and then cut the letters in the epoxy ? 
Just a thought


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Scott. As a matter of fact I'm going ice fishing tomorrow with my son in law. It's supposed to be sunny and +4 C so it should be a great day.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Scott. I see you've added your signature 'outside the frame' with the fish. I was missing that feature on your other steampunk projects.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

What wood are you carving? Fantastic work, Scott.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

ranman said:


> What wood are you carving? Fantastic work, Scott.


these are carved in Baltic Birch Butcher block slabs.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Fun! Would love to have had this for my late brother, who was a fishing machine indeed.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

king salmon is next on the Carving table.. while I paint the bear piece.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very cute bear


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow.. the details are amazing


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

done painting. one to bigger things.... 

thanks for looking.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Still haven't found any of those paint by number kits yet!! You got the touch.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Fantastic outcome Scott . Great choice of colours . Looks like a lot of detailed work on this puppy.
I also like how you added the trees in the background


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow! The colours just make that image pop.
Love it!


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I’d say blue goes with steampunk just fine. Another beautiful piece.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Fantastic outcome Scott . Great choice of colours . Looks like a lot of detailed work on this puppy.
> I also like how you added the trees in the background


thanks Rick. these are fun to create for sure. ..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scottart said:


> thanks Rick. these are fun to create for sure. ..


I keep gravitating back to your recent threads . As Dan mentioned, the colours certainly make it pop .
I’d say you nailed it . Now if I could just fly up there and get a lesson or two. 
Btw , How much are lessons :grin:


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I keep gravitating back to your recent threads . As Dan mentioned, the colours certainly make it pop .
> I’d say you nailed it . Now if I could just fly up there and get a lesson or two.
> Btw , How much are lessons :grin:


lessons cost a cheeseburger and a coke..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

And if you throw in a couple of beers he'll take you hunting or fishing!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scottart said:


> lessons cost a cheeseburger and a coke..


I was hoping you were a beer drinker :|


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Scottart said:


> lessons cost a cheeseburger and a coke..


I would gladly pay that when you come on down to Denver in the fall. I’d even spring for a good bison burger and the good Mexican coke in the glass bottle (they still use sugar instead of corn syrup)!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I was hoping you were a beer drinker :|


beer works but the lessons aren't and good.....


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

BalloonEngineer said:


> I would gladly pay that when you come on down to Denver in the fall. I’d even spring for a good bison burger and the good Mexican coke in the glass bottle (they still use sugar instead of corn syrup)!


You guys Lobby with Vectric and if they gave me a table in the other room I would be Happy to put on some Paint by number demonstrations for painting carved wood. It would be kind of fun and I could collect all kind of beer and burgers..


----------



## Tom Banton (Mar 21, 2021)

Scottart said:


> I have on occasion been called a fishing Machine.. and Brown bears are certainly fishing machines, and perhaps some of you are fishing machines....
> 
> round 4 of my Steampunk series is a Brown Bear Fishing machine.
> 
> ...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Tom Banton


----------

